

Show HN: Qirc – Recommend things you love (Android and iOS) - Omnipresent
http://myqirc.com

======
Omnipresent
OP Here: This was my first mobile app. The idea is for people to recommend the
things they love to other folks. At the moment the app doesn't have any
"Social network" aspect to it. Recommendations are shared among friends via
text/email.

We have support for "handlers" on the Android app but not on iOS (because of
Apple review). "Handlers" can be associated with a single category and provide
results in an one place. Example: Handler "Yelp" for category "Restaurants"
would find all restaurants around the area matching the keyword..or handler
"Amazon" for category "Books" would find all books matching the keyword.

Apple didn't allow this feature because they wanted us to use in-app purchase.
I unsuccessfully tried to make them understand that the items aren't used in
the app.

For what its worth the iOS app is built with RubyMotion.

